# 2012 Tundra Crew Max: Baby steps to SQ



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I sold my F150 a few weeks back because my little boy decided to buy me a 2012 Tundra Crew Max for Fathers Day. But I have a feeling I will be the one making the payment. Here is the truck the day I took it home.









Originally I said I was not going to do any audio in it. Yeah, that didn't last long. I do like the look of the factory deck and love the features such as BT, XM, steering wheel controls, etc. So it will remain the headunit for a while. The entire goal for this build is to take small "baby steps" toward SQ. My last build consisted of Denon, MS8, Audio Art, Focal, etc so it was expected to sound good. With this build I want to make small steps and maximize the equipment in each and every step. And I want this system to blend in with the truck; nothing too obvious.

Step one will consist of MS8, adding a center channel, and a sub and amp. I was able to pick up an MS8 on here for a great price. I will use the factory 2" speakers in the dash for the time being as well as the foctory 6x9s in the doors. The MS8 will power it all for now as well as power the center channel. Not sure what the center channel will be just yet, but that will be decided pretty quick. I want to stick with DIY drivers I think, but we will see how it goes.

So here we go... This is where the factory "Tow Haul" button was located. And yes, I felt the need to point at it for some reason.









And I moved it to the center part of the console next to the USB plug.









And now that leave me this part to mount the MS8 display into.









Its been years since and small work like this so my technique may not be perfect but I think it will work. I fabbed up a holder for the display out of wood. And secured with epoxy and super glue. I made a block as big as he display. Then body filler from there. And right before completely hardened I was able to take a rasp and shape it. And removed the block and thats what I got. Few thinner coats on top to get it smooth. And sprayed it once and then sanded again to see any high or low spots. 

















































Im not sure how Im going to finish the piece yet. Most likely texture and black pain. This will be kinda a slow build but I will make steady progress. I have wire coming as well as aftermarket harness for behind the radio so I do not have to cut any factory wiring. I'll keep updating as I make progress.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey, congrats on the new truck. Lucky you to have a kid who will buy his old man a new toy! He's a cute little guy too.

Sorry if this seems like a thread jack, but I drive an F-150 and have had my eye on the Tundras since they came out. I didn't like the interior, and that's why I haven't traded up yet, but I'm just itching to. Took a long test drive last week in a crew max. I kind of want to wait to see what the 2014 will look like.

So, thread jack: any comments on the differences between the old pickup and the new one?

Oh, and "howdy, neighbor" from NM.

P.S. The audio in the Tundras are not impressive. All the forum postings complain about the JBL systems. Let us know how the MS8 improves things.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks good so far! I have a double cab and may have to copy what you did with the ms8 screen. 

Any idea of what of drivers you plan on using? You can fit 8's in the door and a 3" widebander in the dash


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Toyota? What the? Oh man... and I thought you were cool  

Congrats on the new truck. You are definitely doing a great job with integrating that MS8 display to look like a factory option.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

No comparison from the old truck to the new one. I LOVE the Tundra. I even got the smaller V8. The few extra miles per gallon are kinda important to me. It drives great, and its so smooth. I debated for a long time on what to get. The room in the back is crazy too.
I have the non JBL system, so I didnt expect much to start with. For stock its ok, but its on its way to get better from here. 
I would not trade this truck at all. Im loving it. 




buchaja said:


> Hey, congrats on the new truck. Lucky you to have a kid who will buy his old man a new toy! He's a cute little guy too.
> 
> Sorry if this seems like a thread jack, but I drive an F-150 and have had my eye on the Tundras since they came out. I didn't like the interior, and that's why I haven't traded up yet, but I'm just itching to. Took a long test drive last week in a crew max. I kind of want to wait to see what the 2014 will look like.
> 
> ...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, lol. Its a little different than the Dodge I was looking at. The back seat has so much room. And being a paramedic means I carry alot of stuff with me. So that was a huge factor. And the drive was a little smoother in my opinion. But of course priced higher too.
Thanks for the comment. I want this to be the build Ive always wanted.




chithead said:


> Toyota? What the? Oh man... and I thought you were cool
> 
> Congrats on the new truck. You are definitely doing a great job with integrating that MS8 display to look like a factory option.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

congrats on the truck! Looking forward to the build!!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Ok, so there has been a slight change in plans. And for those of you that know me, this shouldnt be a surprise. No more MS8...its gone to a buddy of mine. I came across these and could not pass them up.

















The 1100.1 will be on a single sub. I need to dig into the truck and see exactly what is going to fit behind that back seat. I have an idea of what I want to use but want to measure before I get too excited. These Zapcos ate up most of the budget but I couldn't pass them up. 
There will be a 350.2 on mids. I have no idea what mids, but there is a 3" limit on them. And the other 350.2 will go on my kinda rare Harry Kimura Vifa tweeters that will be mounted in the A pillars. These tweeters are my favorite out of all the ones I have ever owned. Thanks Chad for these... I love em. Very smooth tweeter. They are definitely from the early 90s as you will see in the pics. This will be the second time I will be using them and I plan on having them for a long time.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Where's the drooly face? Because that's me.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

chithead said:


> Where's the drooly face? Because that's me.


Yeah, that's a whole lot of sexiness for one table.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

How are you going to fit all those amps into a CrewMax and still have room for a sub?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

There is a good amount of room behind the seat. If not then I will maybe gut the console or possibly up above the passengers feet. Not real sure yet. This was an impulse buy and not much planning went into it. I have a few ideas for the amp rack. But I need to get in there and measure.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think he's going to try to put a sub under a seat. Or move one of the Zapcos to my trunk.


EDIT: Or not. Well, I'll swing through again in about 30 minutes. His mind should be changed by then.


----------



## highspeed (May 4, 2012)

Love those amps!!! what tweeters are those?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

highspeed said:


> Love those amps!!! what tweeters are those?


They were part of a Harry Kimura comp set. I have no idea how many sets were made. Chad, aka SouthSyde, gave them to me when I bought some other stuff from him. He knows a little more about them. If I remember correctly Harry acutally gave them to Chad. They are made by Vifa. I have no idea what model number they are or what the equivalent would be. I listen to alot of rock and metal. And I think Chad knew that when I got them because he told me to trust him and use them. They sound great even at loud volumes. I'd love to find the equivalent or another set as backup but I have never seen any other ones like it. And they are not small!!!!


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Im liking all of this


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a very nice change of plans! Any idea of what subs you'll be using? May help in the planning of how you'll mount the amps.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice amps. You snag those from Dean?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

WRX2010 said:


> Nice amps. You snag those from Dean?


Yes I did. Super nice guy.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice to see another '12 Crewmax. I'm doing dual round Solos behind the seat with the amps and processor. I'll lose a notch or two but considering the damned thing has 47" of rear legroom I'm not too concerned. Fronts and center are QSD-216 (active) and QSD-210 (passive) respectively. For now the rears will be OEM. If I can dig up another QTD25 I'll run another QSD216 (passive) set back there. All drivers will see 150 Watts excepts the subs which will see whatever the 900/5 sends them. 600-650 is what Manville said to expect.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh, HU will either be the OEM navi (got it way cheap an it kills the regular HU) or my D800.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

And I forgot to add... I have this too. And I have no idea where it will go. Maybe in the console or something.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

pjc said:


> And I forgot to add... I have this too. And I have no idea where it will go. Maybe in the console or something.


What about the spot you fabbed up for the MS-8 display, or is the Zapco too wide?

Oh, & so much for baby steps!  But I understand.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Not even close lol. This Zapco display is nearly a din size. This isn't exactly a baby step. But the rest of build will be. Night be a long time before it reaches it's potential.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I woldn't even bother with the controller. It SUUUUUUUCKS to use for tuning.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Ok...Finally some progress after a few changes. The Zapcos are gone... they took up too much room for where I wanted to put them. I am sticking with the MS8 for now. And finished fabbing where the display is going. Here ya go. And a HUGE thank you to Thunderplains for the Neffy wrap pieces. Great fellow DIYer. 
After wrapping it once I thought I was done. But the fit was slightly off. I noticed it and since I want this build to be near perfect to me I unwrapped it, cut it, redid some Bondo, and rewrapped it. Much happier now. If you look in the last pic...thats before I redid it. Notice the slight gap in the top right corner? That bugged me.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks pretty damn nice!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. I really like the carbon fiber look. I'm considering covering a few other part with it. But I don't want to over do it.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work. If I didn't know any better, I'd say that was stock!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Nice work. If I didn't know any better, I'd say that was stock!


No doubt! Pretty slick PJ.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

PJ, looks awesome man.. If the wrap is done right, you will never know the difference and I can't tell..

Anytime brother..


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thunderplains said:


> PJ, looks awesome man.. If the wrap is done right, you will never know the difference and I can't tell..
> 
> Anytime brother..


This wrap is really nice. I would like to do a few other parts but unsure because of their shape. I truly appreciate the samples. It's reasons like this that make me enjoy this sure. Great people on here willing to help each other.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Good job PJ. I take you're using that DC on the sub along with the ms8? It worked out great for me.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

oilman said:


> Good job PJ. I take you're using that DC on the sub along with the ms8? It worked out great for me.


Nope. All Zapco equipment is gone. I'm gonna run stock deck for now. The MS8 will do all processing. The amp will be here tomorrow. It's Sony's big red 5ch... XM7557. And I have a Polk MM6.5" comp as well as a Polk MM12". 
I have some Tang Band 2" drivers I might try in place of the tweeters. I'm not 100% on the front stage.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

My amp came in... BNIB, plastic still taped shut. Its absolutely gorgeous. Its big, but it will fit...it has to. Its the XM-7557 5ch.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh it'll fit, but not much else will. lol


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Clean!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Off to a pretty nice start. 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Off to a pretty nice start man. 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Like it


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been looking for a clean 7557 for awhile now. Nice amp!


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

double trouble


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. I started cutting the rear of the amp rack / sub box. I was wanting to see how much room I have. And it looks promising. I thin the Sony amp and Polk 12 will feet easily. I've seen a few folks fiberglass the entire rear and build off of that. If I went that route I could possibly squeeze a Polk MM15.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Some progress on the box. The method to get the shape of the factory panel was a little time consuming. I oringinally wanted to glass it while in the truck but was not going to tape everything off and have to remove seats. Im happy with it so far. The sub is a Polk MM 12". This is the first time I have fiberglassed in a LONG time. I should have added a few more "ribs" to get the shape I wanted. Alot of bondo needed but its a lesson learned. Main thing is Im making progress...thats rare for me. The back of the box is 1/2" Baltic birch with added 1/2" strips on back where there was space for it.
























And yes I stole this blanket from my chihuahua...there was dog hair on it, added strength.

















And now I have a decision to make... Sony or Audio Systems?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

You know my opinion. All three. Stop being such a wuss.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^That


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

That Sony is bigger than both Audio System amps... maybe one can go in the bed. I am 99% sure it will be the Audio Systems. More channels for future flexibility.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking good PJ.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm a HUGE SONY fan and POLK MM fan, so those get my vote. I've
even got some ole MM mids and tweets around here some place. I
even thought about running the MM tweets in my system. Love those
things.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see this finished!!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

A lot of ppl don't know this, but there is a cabin filter for the a/c behind the glove box. You should change that every few months.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yup. There's a removable panel in th eback of the glove box. Easily replaced and makes a big difference in air speed in the vents.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

That would be your pollen filter or something like that. Most new cars
have them. My Pop didn't know about them, his Range Rover had never
been changed (caked up!). I brought it up to him when he got a used
TDI wagon 230k miles and mint, its filter was brand new.

I recon they cut down on your bogeys keeping folks from doing the
ole roll flick into the carpet:laugh:


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

pjc said:


> My amp came in... BNIB, plastic still taped shut. Its absolutely gorgeous. Its big, but it will fit...it has to. Its the XM-7557 5ch.


so, so, so, fricking beautiful!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

m0sdef said:


> That looks pretty damn nice!


I agree, it makes me want to either find a permanent mout area for mine, or eliminate altogether...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Audio System....


----------



## ksoazn (Oct 12, 2012)

nice build


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's coming along. I hope to get some more work done Monday.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I f ing knew it !!!!! Last time we talked u said u not going to touch the new truck I had a feelin g u were full of it lol hahahhahahah bad ass looking amp! Get that in allready and quit slacking  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> I f ing knew it !!!!! Last time we talked u said u not going to touch the new truck I had a feelin g u were full of it lol hahahhahahah bad ass looking amp! Get that in allready and quit slacking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha. Yeah I couldn't stay away from it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's what a black hole does, draws you in and makes it call you it's daddy lol..


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep us posted on pics!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Progress has been happening. I have an idea of how to lay out the amp rack. Hope to get more done later this week. 
I pinked up the X-Ions yesterday and that's what I am going to use. The Sony will go in the closet.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice work so far. Following to see how this turns out.

Did my old MS-8 make it in there or did you get another one?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Salami said:


> Nice work so far. Following to see how this turns out.
> 
> Did my old MS-8 make it in there or did you get another one?



Yep this one was yours. And thanks. I think this build actually has potential to get finished. That will be a first for me.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

If you dont use that sony I am going to be very disappointed in you. 

Screw the x series srsly


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Great work so far and love the choice in equipment.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lets see it


----------



## andy94 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats on the new truck. You are definitely doing a great job with integrating that MS8 display to look like a factory option.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I really think you should skip ms8 and go with different processor, like 6to8, or ps8, or Alpine H800 or something in these lines... i had MS8 and I wasn't happy with it at all.. I hope it works out for you 

Good luck with the build,,, post some pics !


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

This is my second time to run the ms8. I loved it the first time. Ill how it does in this truck. Once the truck is done I want it to be a "set it and forget about it" system. I don't want to tweak it daily or continuously adjust things. I just wanna finish and enjoy.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Here's kinda what Im thinking. I have a vision in my head. There will be a smooth transition from the box to the amp rack. I want the box to "flow" and have no shap lines. And everything will be wrapped in matching vinyl except under the amps will be the carbon fiber Neffy wrap.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Lookin' solid PJ !!
Shame you're not using that Sony 7557 though. 

If I ever decide to tear out my seats and redo my system, and you still have it, we'll have to talk.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

8 channels with the Audio Systems give me a little more flexibility. It gives me the option for a 3way or 2way + center. Going 2way first but like the idea of the flexibility. Ill most likely hang onto the Sony so I could always try it if I wanted.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im furious with you just hopping on the Italian amp bandwagon and hiding that beautiful sony in the basement like a gimp. Its wrong I tell ya.


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

I am really curious where you are going to mount those tweeters (and how). I am trying to make some upgrades to my wife's Sequoia which is very similar. If I had it my way I would go crazy with it (so much room and options to do all kinds of setups), but this is her car and she doesn't want me spending the money. Oh well, I can at least make it better than stock.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

pereze said:


> I am really curious where you are going to mount those tweeters (and how). I am trying to make some upgrades to my wife's Sequoia which is very similar. If I had it my way I would go crazy with it (so much room and options to do all kinds of setups), but this is her car and she doesn't want me spending the money. Oh well, I can at least make it better than stock.




Not sure how and where they will be mounted. I will play with locations for a while. From what I keep seeing the Polk tweeters might b a little bright so I'm thinking off axis in the A pillars.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Put the in the sail panels. My Quarts were almost too quiet in the sail panels. Very smooth and detailed. NO harshness or brightness. Plus, MUCH cheaper to replace when you pull everything out to sell the truck.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I vote sails too, it will most likely widening your stage.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'm gonna try various locations. Also have the extra amp channels for a center channel. Been debating that too. Not 100% on that. I have a center channel location and could fit a 5.25" easily.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Ok.... so kinda an update, sort of. I just picked up a BNIB set of JBL C608GTI mkII comps. I think these will give me the midbass I am looking for. And because of Velocity's build in his Sequoia I decided to make a few changes too. His build is full of great ideas and I love the KISS approach. So heres what I took from his build... I just purchased an Exile XT10 that I will attempt to put in the passenger floorboard. Im probably most excited to attempt an upfront sub.
Amps and processing are remaining the same. Im going to change the way I use my channels though. The 70.6 is 65x4 and 100x2. 65x2 to the tweeters and the 100x2 bridged to the sub. The spare 65x2 can either be bridged to the tweeters if needed or I can use them for a possible center channel one day. Then the 280.2 will power the mids. 
This "new" setup will free up alot of space behind my back seat that I realize I use more than I thought. All the rest of the install stuff is coming in this week, so hopefully there will be decent progress starting this week.
And like mentioned above by a few others... I think the tweeters are definitely going in the sail panels off axis.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I have used that XT10 sub in two other builds for friends. I think that you will be very pleased with it! Shoot for half a cube sealed and it goes pretty low. Up front is an awesome idea.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Keep it rollin'!!!

x4 on tweets in the sail panels. And *quality_sound*'s reasoning it spot-on. That's where I had them in my truck. When I swapped to 2-way (8" + 3" widebander) front-stage, all I had to do was pop a backup set of sail panels in when I re-assembled the door.

Curious to see how this build turns out. Those JBL comps get rave reviews and look mega-beefy.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

I am curious to hear about your impression of the JBL C608GTI mkII comps in the Tundra. My Alpines just aren't cutting it! I have been looking for a set of the JBL's but haven't been able to find any though.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Loudy said:


> I am curious to hear about your impression of the JBL C608GTI mkII comps in the Tundra. My Alpines just aren't cutting it! I have been looking for a set of the JBL's but haven't been able to find any though.



The JBLs ended up having the 5.25" mids in the 6.5" box. The buyer was completely cool about it and refunded me immediately.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Biggest update is that I have a P99 coming and the ms8 is no longer happening. 
Comps are being figured out now.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Made a little progress today on some small stuff that I wanted to do while Im waiting for everything to get here. All the equipment should be here by the end of this week. The new setup will be the P99 up front. And I went with Dayton RS180 in the front door...assuming they will fit. And then 3" Tang Band Bamboos in the dash. And Im thinking of an Exile 10" in the passenger floorboard just like Velocity did in his Sequoia.

I worked on the dash yeterday. I filled a hole where there was a tacky looking coin holder then wrapped the dash in Neffy Wrap. Here ya go...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)




----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not usually a fan of fake CF but that neffy wrap looks great. Much better then the original silver.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Agreed. Sharp looking work, man.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I HATED how easily that plastic scratched. Well, all of Toyota's plastics suck all kinds of ass but the dash trim was probably the worst. That "coin holder" wasn't exactly worth writing home about either.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

FYI, you will have to trim the dash a little bit to get the Tang Band 3"s to fit.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks very nice 

Glad everything arrived safe and sound for you!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

takeabao said:


> FYI, you will have to trim the dash a little bit to get the Tang Band 3"s to fit.


Im gonna add to the factory grill too. I have it in my head how I want it to turn out and I think its gonna work. I have a set of my buddy's bamboos here that I was able to test fit.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Stoph said:


> Looks very nice
> 
> Glad everything arrived safe and sound for you!


Me too.... Love that P99. Thank you for the great transaction.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Heres a little bit of progress. I ran the wiring for the front 2 way. I had a lot of 14ga wiring so I used it and just decided to double up for the midbasses. And it made running it pretty easy. I also started on the Corian baffles for the doors. I got the idea from Velocity and this stuff is nice to work with. It cuts a lot like wood...just a little slower and needs sharp bits.
Im getting my tonsils out tomorrow, but as soon as I feel up to it Im knocking the whole build out. Im hoping before I go back to work on the 22nd I'll be completely done...for now.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks great PJ!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

takeabao said:


> Looks great PJ!


Thanks a lot. Looks promising at this point lol. Few days off with the tonsils and I'll get back on it.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

HUGE UPDATE...took a few days to finish. I wont type much but here the basics. I was able to get right at 0.5 cubes in the passenger floorboard for the Exile 10". Idea taken from Velocity's build. And loving it. 3rd pic is the foam that was removed from the floorboard where the enclosure is.
Daytons went in the doors with some convincing. And then I went with Founteks in the dash for now. And I'll also try the Tang Band Bamboos in a few weeks. Once I decide on widebands I'll mount them fron under the baffles and wrap in grill cloth. Here's the pics.
Oh... and the X-Ions are gone. Single PDX-V9 under passenger seat.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)




----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I did an auto tune and adjusted the crossovers to what I was wanting and Im pleased. I know it needs more tuning, EQing, etc but right out of the gate Im excited and see some potential. Sub is playing up to 100, 100-500 for Daytons, and 500-up on the Founteks.
Baffles on the Daytons are very secure and clay for added deadening. I put carpet over the top because the factory opening is 6x9 so you could see the baffles.
The Exile has a waffle style grill on it and fits under the carpet very good. And so far between the sub and mids I have no noticable vibrations. Very happy with that.
Gotta give props to my boy Brad for keeping on me about getting this done. You the man. And big thanks to Erik and Kevin for all the questions I bombarded them with.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats, it's coming together well. I have the founteks in my Tundra's factory dash locations too.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sure this is what you wanted. Or, at the least, a base to work with. No joke, I saw pics of your work as it went and, you're a beast. Excellent work ethic.


Btw, well played on the sig.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

bmiller1 said:


> I'm sure this is what you wanted. Or, at the least, a base to work with. No joke, I saw pics of your work as it went and, you're a beast. Excellent work ethic.
> 
> 
> Btw, well played on the sig.




Thanks. Yeah I guess I need to change that signature. Glad u kept on me to finish this. Exactly what I was hoping for to start with.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

metanium said:


> Congrats, it's coming together well. I have the founteks in my Tundra's factory dash locations too.


Thanks. I'm assuming ur tweeterless also? And what crossover points are u using?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Great job PJ! I'm excited for you that you finally finished an install. 

I still can't get over that sub in the footwell. It brings it into a better perspective not trying to look at it on a tiny phone.  You're gonna enjoy the **** out of that deck.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

pjc said:


> Thanks. I'm assuming ur tweeterless also? And what crossover points are u using?


Yes I'm tweeterless too. My setup's in my sig. Where in Tejas are you located?

Oh forgot to add, I'm running the Founteks 300-up, L8's 80-300, and SWR-T12 80-down. I play with slopes and points from time-to-time on the Bit Ten, but this is generally where I keep things.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

metanium said:


> Yes I'm tweeterless too. My setup's in my sig. Where in Tejas are you located?


He's in LaGrange and lives above a male strip club. He's the gimp. Lot of rough nights saving up for that P99.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, I kinda wish I still had my Tundra so we could have a DIYMA Texas Tundra meet.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

bmiller1 said:


> He's in LaGrange and lives above a male strip club. He's the gimp. Lot of rough nights saving up for that P99.


Yep all above is correct. LaGrange is between Austin and Houston. Ha.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

How is the low bass extension with this sub?

I have an ID 10V3 in .8 cubes under my back seat in my F150 and it is gutless under 50hz.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks awesome PJ!!

Really, really great work on that subwoofer up front... now you're giving me ideas!! 

Glad to see your system complete (for now).


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Absolutely surprised at the subs output. But of course it lacks on the very low end. I crossed at a few different frequencies and at 100 I'm very happy. The "impact" it gives is worth the trade for the lack if really low end. On the majority of the music I listen to its perfect for me.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

takeabao said:


> Looks awesome PJ!!
> 
> Really, really great work on that subwoofer up front... now you're giving me ideas!!
> 
> Glad to see your system complete (for now).



Just wait a while and maybe the sub enclosure will go up for sale lol. Not in the near future.... But this makes me was to attempt a SI slim 12" or something along those lines.


----------



## newnick (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good pjc. I have to ask, how many amps have you bought and sold since you sold me the Zed?


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

How are you liking those fountek's? Where are you crossing them over at? Are you getting the top end you want from them?

Build looks great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

newnick said:


> Looks good pjc. I have to ask, how many amps have you bought and sold since you sold me the Zed?


Haha.... uhhh, man I honestly dont think I can answer that. I have no clue. How is your install going?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

pereze said:


> How are you liking those fountek's? Where are you crossing them over at? Are you getting the top end you want from them?
> 
> Build looks great. Keep up the good work!


Initially I had them at 500. As of yesterday, I retuned and lowered the crossover points. Now the Founteks are at 315hz with 24db slopes. And I tuned it this time with me in the truck. The center is WAY better. There may have been some background noise or something the first time. I am happy at this point right now.


----------



## newnick (Oct 30, 2011)

pjc said:


> Haha.... uhhh, man I honestly dont think I can answer that. I have no clue. How is your install going?


Went very well, did it back in March. Both Zed's are tucked away behind the backseat. It was alot of work but it was worth it. Gonna tweak on my sons truck a little in a couple weeks.
Looks like your install went pretty well, does your little boy like to rock too?


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

pjc, I might have missed it but have a couple questions, 

on my last tundra build I had a us amps ax3000 for subs, 4 image dynamics amps under the back seats, then 4 jbl gto 10s ported behind the seat. so questions are.

why didnt you do amps under the seat, sub or subs behind>?
the neffy wrap is it one piece for the front dash besel?
did you grab the wiring for the ms8 from under the front passanger seat? 
was the center console the worst part of taking out and reinstalling for you? I hated that part.


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

want to meet somewhere near houston for dinner and wrap my wifes dash? ill buy!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

bluewave said:


> pjc, I might have missed it but have a couple questions,
> 
> on my last tundra build I had a us amps ax3000 for subs, 4 image dynamics amps under the back seats, then 4 jbl gto 10s ported behind the seat. so questions are.
> 
> ...


I wanted the sub up front for the "impact" it provides. I've always wanted to try a sub up front. And really was looking to hide most equipment. 
The amp is under the front seat because the rear seat in the crewmax slides back and forth as well as lays down. So I couldn't put them under the rear seat. 
And there is no MS8 anymore just the Pioneer P99. 
Yeah, it's one piece of Neffy Wrap on the dash bezel. I want to actually reward it. There is a few small imperfections that I can see. No one else has pinked them out but it bothers me. 
Center console removal wasn't too bad.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

bluewave said:


> want to meet somewhere near houston for dinner and wrap my wifes dash? ill buy!


What kind vehicle? Rather do it in our shop. Where do u stay? I'm in LaGrange.


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

we have a camper in crosby, just north of houston. do you have an audio shop too or just diy? she has a 2013 platinum tundra


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

bluewave said:


> we have a camper in crosby, just north of houston. do you have an audio shop too or just diy? she has a 2013 platinum tundra



Ok. I know about where u r. DIY. We have a 24'x60' shop. My dad and I do furniture and cabinets part time. Ill pm u my number.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome build pjc!! And thanks for all the idea credits. I'm flattered! I know EXACTLY what you mean about the impact of the upfront sub. Quite honestly I can't believe how different it is versus one mounted in the cargo area. I'm very pleased and I know you are too. Great work!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Velozity said:


> Awesome build pjc!! And thanks for all the idea credits. I'm flattered! I know EXACTLY what you mean about the impact of the upfront sub. Quite honestly I can't believe how different it is versus one mounted in the cargo area. I'm very pleased and I know you are too. Great work!



Thank u. It really makes me want to attempt something bigger up there. If I could find factory matched carpet that wasn't molded I would consider trying something like a JL 13" slim. Or SI 12". I'm sure urs is like mine and tends to lack the very low end. But the "impact" to me is worth it. 
Again.... Thanks for ur build log. Otherwise I would have never even thought about that area for a sub.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes the very low end (15-25Hz) is not as present, but I am quite surprised with how much is there. I attribute that to the IDQ sub. Its in-car F3 is roughly 16Hz at my box size according to specs. It digs deep but not with the authority that the BM mk3 or 13TW5 would provide. I too may go that route in the future, but I'm going to try a Morel Ultimo SC10 first to see if I can improve things any more while still keeping a 10" size.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

I really like how that sub enclosure came out! I may have to try this in the next few weeks with my SI BM MK3.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

PJ - You still looking for a BM?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> PJ - You still looking for a BM?


No, but I am.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

takeabao said:


> No, but I am.


Let me see what PJ says since it IS his thread. lol  If he passes I'll PM you.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Let me see what PJ says since it IS his thread. lol  If he passes I'll PM you.


PJ, get on this. 

(C'monnnnnnnnnnnnnn doooooooo eeeeeet)


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Bad ass sub enclosure.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

takeabao said:


> PJ, get on this.
> 
> (C'monnnnnnnnnnnnnn doooooooo eeeeeet)



Ha. I'd love to. But financially might b more than what's in the budget for a sub. I have a Polk MM15" I've considered using behind the rear seat. Need to keep things the way they r for a while and see what I feel is lacking or needs to b changed.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> Bad ass sub enclosure.



Thank u. It's what I'm most proud of in the install.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That is exactly what is have done in my Tundra if I had thought to pull the carpet out. lol


----------



## jcwgibson (Jan 19, 2012)

Great looking install PJ. Recently did a budget install on the wifes Sequoia. Curious as to how you feel about the PDX 5 channel. 
I took a ten year break from audio (kids, marriage, travel, military, blah blah blah) and decided to sell the wife by installing a back-up cam in her truck (She hits things, lots of things), as always, things got out of hand, amp, speakers, sub, iphone interface, steering wheel sync, etc.
Anyways, I digress, I went with the Fosgate 600 for budget reasons, was reasonably impressed. Utilized Infinities and a 10" sub in a removable enclosure, pioneer 4400. All in all, for under 1k, I'm happy.
Anyways, Tundra shopping now, already plotting the stereo, and really want to hear about the V9 vs traditional A/B amplification.


----------



## jcwgibson (Jan 19, 2012)

Your message got rejected because I just realized I have an In Box. lol. New to sight.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

jcwgibson said:


> Your message got rejected because I just realized I have an In Box. lol. New to sight.


Resent


----------

